
The Mismeasure of Minds: IQ, Neuroplasticity, and Reassessing the Bell Curve - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/race/michael-e-staub-mismeasure-minds
======
yuckboy
I like that this essay points out how the bell curve is NOT about nature over
nurture — the authors concede that nurturing can work wonders, instead their
argument is that environments that can help children advance are only worth it
for a worthy few.

~~~
huihuiilly
Yes for sure — which makes their argument all the more horrible, imo

